# Bilberry the best general wheel cleaner?



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking to run down my detailing kit a bit and replenish with some higher quality gear.

I'm approaching the end of Muc Off wheel cleaner - previously useful as it's gentle and I had some split rims to clean. I'm now sporting single piece wheels in black and a silver set on the wife's motor.

Is Bilberry the best general wheel cleaner? Or are there better value for money options out there?

I've got some AG wheel sealant to use up after, if that matters at all.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I really don't rate bilberry, I protect my wheels and use normal shampoo or car chem on dirty wheels


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't rate bilberry at all. i had a sample of it and thought it was garbage in all honesty. Best wheel cleaner for me is AS Smart Wheels and it has very good dilution ratios and is great value for money


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

As above. Get them spotlessly clean and use a good sealant like FK1000P then you wont even need to use alloy wheel cleaner


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Depends what you want in a wheel cleaner. AS Smart wheels is hard to beat on price and effectiveness but is highly caustic I believe? I've been using Chemical Guys Diablo. Not the cheapest as I've been using it at 4:1 but it shifts the dirt, clings to the wheels, isn't harsh and smells good.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Interesting one this, I still use Billbery and it works well for me and I also use CG Diablo to to give it a nice soapy mixture. I will be changing to AF wheel soap when that is officially released.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Ermm going to go against the grain here but I seem to keep coming back to Billbery, 10-1 dilution and works really well on sealed wheels. 
Now I would add that I am not sure it would work on really dirty wheels with baked on brake dust etc but for maintenance washes I find it really good:thumb:


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

AS smart wheels. Excellent value for money with great results.


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't pay as much attention as I should to wheels, usually just clean them. I've never taken them off for a full wash and seal. I know I should, though.

I might look into AS Smartwheels and Chemical Guys. Is the AF brand worth buying into? I could use some regular shampoo then wait for their soap. I've read a few posts about people waiting for it so I assume it's good


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Im not really sure what people look for when it comes to wheel cleaning stuff.

For me its great.What not to like about it?
Its a good price
Dilute it with water
Smells nice
Lasts ages!
Its safe and wont eat into the laquer.

What more do people want ?lol

Spray on,brush abit and rinse off and there you go....clean wheels!.

I did have the ag custom wheels one before and i found:
Price - can get costly
Cant dilute with water -big major factor
Its safe on wheels

but the fact that i couldnt dilute it meant i had to change it as it was costing alot in the long run.

Bilberry for me


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am new to all this detailing but I wax my wheels with Poorboy's Wheel Sealant, and wash them at no more than two weeks apart the outer surfaces with just wheel woollies for the inner surface. I use Bilberry wheel cleaner seems to work ok for me.
Might be a different story with caked on dirt.

Rick


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Jag 63 said:


> I am new to all this detailing but I wax my wheels with Poorboy's Wheel Sealant, and wash them at no more than two weeks apart the outer surfaces with just wheel woollies for the inner surface. I use Bilberry wheel cleaner seems to work ok for me.
> Might be a different story with caked on dirt.
> 
> Rick


Ive just it on caked on dirt and still works fine.I supose you can but a stronger mix but i dont bother. I just spray abit more on.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Do like bilberry in high ratios which obviously brings the price up per use

However I've recently started using juciy details double mint due to the great smell and foaming action when used with a thick brush, great cleaning ability from that too


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Are we talking Angelwax bilberry or Valet Pro bilberry here? I use the latter and I think it does a good job. I use it diluted anywhere between 1:5 and 1:10 and I've never really had to put much effort into getting my wheels clean. Biggest downside is the nasty colour, which can be a bit messy when you spill some on clothes or on the garage floor.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Been using Billberry on my car and motorcycle wheels for over 2 years now. It works pretty damn well imo. Even when diluted up to 1:10. 
I've noticed that on bike wheels EXO can stand dilution of 1:5 without any bigger problems. Maybe beading faints just a tiny bit in time, but it doesn't matter that much after all as long as coating sheets well. Also it's not that highly prized and goes a long way too.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

I rate bilberry very good tho I do think AS has slight edge over it tho


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Would be chemical guys diablo gel especially for the coloured rims, cleans well with a great dilution ratio it will outlast most ready used wheel cleaner's,Works well on both matt and gloss rim's too.
Standard set it's either sonax full effect or bilt hamber, so a little tough one deciding over these 2, both great product's.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bin the AG wheel sealant, much better available imo..
Once sealed, you should only need soapy water to clean them, cleaners like bilberry might be 'non acidic' but they are still alkaline which can be just as bad for wheels if not worse than acid.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Angelwax Bilberry is good stuff


----------



## Dowsett (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive been using AG clean wheels but it sucks on my wheels - doesnt shift any muc.

Just ordered some bilberry 1L bottle so im hoping to use that 1:1 to give em a good clean then dilute to 1:5 or 1:10 to see what its like after i seal them with some Poor Boys wheel seal which ive also just ordered.

EDIT: sorry to hijack the thread but can someone tell me if i seal my wheels - can i use bilberry to clean them again? do i need to dilute 1:10 or something? how will it effect the sealant? I also didnt realise that there are different manufactures of 'bilberry'. If it makes a difference i have bought ValetPro bilberry


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Dowsett said:


> EDIT: sorry to hijack the thread but can someone tell me if i seal my wheels - can i use bilberry to clean them again? do i need to dilute 1:10 or something? how will it effect the sealant? I also didnt realise that there are different manufactures of 'bilberry'. If it makes a difference i have bought ValetPro bilberry


I've only used VP bilberry and I think it's really good. However, I recall a discussion in an old threat in which people told me Angelwax is the better version. But don't worry, having used VP bilberry for over a year now I can tell you it's good stuff.

As for the sealant question, the stronger the chemicals and higher abrasion, the more it'll affect the LSP. Doesn't matter if it's on paint or wheels or what kind of LSP it is. I think VPB at 1:10 isn't so strong though, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. If your wheels are sealed you can get away with only using normal car shampoo, or you could try a mix even weaker than 1:10 with bilberry. I can imagine 1:20 would work fine on sealed wheels, haven't tried it though.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Bilberry imo is a very good wheel cleaner. I use it when doing a full decon on my alloys, once sealed I use cheap shampoo to clean. Btw Bilberry isn't fashionable so you get mixed view's on it performance


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Once sealed then I only use VP CPW at 10:1 on my wheels when I spray the rest of the car. Quick going over with a couple of brushes gets them spotless. On unsealed wheels you have to be realistic, if they haven't been touched in years then obviously going to need a stronger ratio or a fallout remover but my first choise is always to give VP Bilberry a go at 10:1 first.


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use valet pro bilberry and it works fine for my wheels. If I've got stubborn brake dust to remove I just use stronger mixture or neat if completely baked on.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Never had a problem with VP Bilberry on anything I've thrown at it. If it cleans as it should do, then why change?

If you like to 'keep up with the Jones' on the next best thing then do so..

It's all about the badge, isn't it?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dowsett said:


> Ive been using AG clean wheels but it sucks on my wheels - doesnt shift any muc.
> 
> Just ordered some bilberry 1L bottle so im hoping to use that 1:1 to give em a good clean then dilute to 1:5 or 1:10 to see what its like after i seal them with some Poor Boys wheel seal which ive also just ordered.
> 
> EDIT: sorry to hijack the thread but can someone tell me if i seal my wheels - can i use bilberry to clean them again? do i need to dilute 1:10 or something? how will it effect the sealant? I also didnt realise that there are different manufactures of 'bilberry'. If it makes a difference i have bought ValetPro bilberry


Should'nt need anything more than soapy water on sealed wheels really..


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Andy-P said:


> AS smart wheels. Excellent value for money with great results.


:thumb:

Just to add Autosmart Hazsafe is very good on sealed wheels


----------



## yomchi (Feb 26, 2011)

*+1 for Bilberry*

I like bilberry, always worked well for me - does smell nice too. I've not used any other products as I've never felt that this product has failed to achieve what it advertises. I agree with the comments about paying for the badge, out of interest, has anyone taken 2 equally (or near as damn it) dirty wheels, sprayed Bilberry on 1 and another product on another. Left it for say - 5 minutes (or whatever) and then simply washed off with water. That would be a more accurate test when giving opinions on products.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

AutoSmart has been the best in my opinion. 

Why??
I can use AutoSmart 5 times Diluted 1:10 (product:water) and still be cheaper than using bilberry. 

I've only ever had to clean the wheels twice on a really bad car with AutoSmart


----------



## 83461 (Nov 7, 2014)

Im trying a few of these wheel cleaners and still undecided which is best. The Bilberry product is good due to the dilution ratio, i did find that the Meguiars wheel cleaner was very effective just too expensive for regular use.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

'Old' bilberry was the bees knees. The product changed somewhere along the way and is nowhere near as good now (not that it is bad, just not as good). Rumours say that Angelwax used to make it and there was a falling out which is why they have the same name (there is endless similar - for instance the desire/desirable or the 'original citrus power' - so this looks like the sort of thing that goes one with AW).

Smart wheels is much stronger but you have to remember that it is not suitable for a load of wheel types, certainly polished rims will be destroyed by smart wheels.

As for the whole idea of only needing soap if you have your wheel sealed - nonsense. Yes, you can get most of the crap off easily but you aren't dealing with the almost invisible bits which burn into the wheel (brake dust is hot). This then builds up, no matter what sealant you use, and they you have to have a really good decon to get rid of it (and if you leave too long, you can't get rid of it all). A good wheel cleaner should be getting rid of this brake dust every week and stop it building up. Guaranteed that a proper wheel cleaner used every week compared to just soap and sealant will end up with a much less heavily contaminated wheel. Anyone I've got to try it agree, most who argue against it have not tried it and wouldn't admit they were wrong, even if they did.


----------

